# Good walk



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Had a great walk with just enzo this morning in the forest then on the common-so thought i would share some photos  sorry about the quality.

















































































http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m516/punkypinky7/walkwithenzo
208.jpg

and a few of dexter this morning playing fetch


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics but they are seriously steep hills


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhh they are lush pics


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I say, a great walk on nice spring season.. :thumbup:


----------

